# Gevatterin Kröte



## daoxunchang

"Gevatterin Kröte" ist der Titel eines kurzen Maerchen von Ludwig Bechstein. http://www.zeno.org/Literatur/M/Bec.../Neues+deutsches+Märchenbuch/Gevatterin+Kröte

Das Wort Kroete bedeutet zugleich das Tier und ein Maedchen. Ist der Titel doppeldeutig? Oder das bedeutet nur das Maedchen, denn es gibt im Maerchen nur eine Gevatterin. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sie der Kroete ruft, dass sie bei ihr Gevatter stehen will. Sie sagt das "voll Abscheu".Scherzt man "voll Absheu"? Warum "auch"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frank78

Eine Kröte ist normalerweise immer nur ein Tier. Hier im Titel wird die Kröte allerdings durch "Gevatterin" personalisiert/vermenschlicht. So das man davon ausgehen kann, dass es sich nicht um das Tier handelt.

"Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sie der Kroete ruft, dass sie bei ihr *Gevatter stehen* will."

Ich versteh nicht ganz was Du meinst, steht das wörtlich so dort?

"Voll abscheu" ist kein Scherz, im Gegenteil. "Ekel" wäre ein Synonym für Abscheu.


----------



## daoxunchang

Ja.
Einfeines Bauerndirnlein ging einst an einem Weiher vorüber; da sah es amRande eine große, dicke Kröte sitzen, die guckte so recht starr undhäßlich. „*Na — bei dir möcht ich auch Gevatter stehen!*“ rief vollAbscheu das Mädchen.
Warum "auch"? Ist die Kroete die Gevatterin des Maedchen? Mir scheint, dass sie ist, denn es drei Gaben von "ihrer Gevatterin Kröte". Aber wenn? Ich verstehe nicht.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Gevatter stehen" ist altertümlich für "Taufpate sein".

Das Angebot, bei der Kröte Taufpate zu sein, kann nur *ironisch* gemeint sein - schließlich ist die Kröte so häßlich, dass sie sonst wohl kaum auf die Idee käme.

"Auch" betont möglicherweise die Ironie, da damit suggeriert werden kann, weitere Personen hätten daran Interesse.


----------



## ablativ

Wenn etwas "Gevatter steht", befindet es sich im Besitz der Pfandanstalt (alte Redewendung). 

Das Mädchen ekelt sich so sehr vor der Kröte, daher lässt es sich ("voller Abscheu") zu diesem Ausruf hinreißen. Das "auch" ist rein rhetorisch, um die Ironie zu verdeutlichen. Das Mädchen möchte also mit der Kröte absolut nichts zu tun haben und nicht zu ihr gehören (so wie  das Pfand, z.B. der Goldring, zumindest vorübergehend der Pfandanstalt gehört).

Edit: Mein Beitrag hat sich mit mannibreuckmanns überschnitten.


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Gevatter stehen" ist altertümlich für "Taufpate sein".



Das kann natürlich auch gemeint sein. Da die Kröte in den Augen des Mädchens so hässlich ist, wären deren Nachkommen wohl auch hässlich, und die würde sie als Taufpatin nicht im Arm halten wollen. Allerdings würde sie dann von sich als "Gevatter*in*" sprechen; das spricht daher gegen diese Auslegung.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ablativ said:


> Wenn etwas "Gevatter steht", befindet es sich im Besitz der Pfandanstalt (alte Redewendung).
> 
> Das Mädchen ekelt sich so sehr vor der Kröte, daher lässt es sich ("voller Abscheu") zu diesem Ausruf hinreißen. Das "auch" ist rein rhetorisch, um die Ironie zu verdeutlichen. Das Mädchen möchte also mit der Kröte absolut nichts zu tun haben und nicht zu ihr gehören (so wie sich das Pfand, z.B. der Goldring, zumindest vorübergehend der Pfandanstalt gehört).
> 
> Edit: Mein Beitrag hat sich mit mannibreuckmanns überschnitten.



Macht nichts! 

Deine Interpretation finde ich auch überzeugend, ich selbst kannte diese Redewendung nicht.

Offensichtlich spielt der Autor mit der bildhaften und mit der konkreten Bedeutung, da die Kröte das Mädchen schließlich beim Wort nimmt und sie zum "Taufpate sein" nötigt.


----------



## daoxunchang

ablativ said:


> Wenn etwas "Gevatter steht", befindet es sich im Besitz der Pfandanstalt (alte Redewendung).


 
Also, die Kroete besitzt das Maechen und wird sein Gevatterin wenn sie besitzt ihr (falsche) Versprechung? Gibt es abhaengigkeit zwischen einem Gevatter und seinem Petchen?


----------



## ablativ

mannibreuckmann said:


> Offensichtlich spielt der Autor mit der bildhaften und mit der konkreten Bedeutung, da die Kröte das Mädchen schließlich beim Wort nimmt und sie zum "Taufpate sein" nötigt.



Ja, das denke ich auch, dass der Autor mit der bildhaften und mit der konkreten Bedeutung spielt.

Und nein, nicht das Mädchen wird zum "Taufpatesein" genötigt, sondern die Kröte nimmt sich ihrer an und wird Taufpatin des Mädchens, oder?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

In einer späteren Passage steht:

"Drunten verwandelte sich die Kröte in eine schöne Frau, und zeigte dem erstaunten Mädchen sein Patchen, ein nettes niedliches Nixenkind."

Daraus lese ich, dass die (Ex-)Kröte die Taufpatin des Nixenkinds ist.


----------



## daoxunchang

Aber die junge Dirne ... empfing endlich von ihrer Gevatterin Kröte nochdrei wunderbare Gaben


----------



## ablativ

daoxunchang said:


> Aber die junge Dirne ... empfing endlich von ihrer Gevatterin Kröte nochdrei wunderbare Gaben



Ja, das heißt doch, dass die (ehemalige) Kröte die Taufpatin ist.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ja, möglicherweise mutiert auch das Mädchen zum Patenkind.

Es ist ja nur ein Märchen, das man in Sachen Logik nicht überbewerten sollte. 

Vielleicht sehe aber auch ich den Wald vor Bäumen nicht...


----------



## daoxunchang

Ja, es ist ein seltsames Maerchen.


----------



## ablativ

Wenn Tiere (wie hier die Kröte) mit menschlichen Charakterzügen dargestellt werden, handelt es sich um eine *Fabel*, die belehrenden Inhalt hat/haben soll. Fazit: Man soll sich von Äußerlichkeiten nicht beeinflussen lassen, nicht alles, was hässlich aussieht, ist schlecht. Der Schein trügt oft, und in Wahrheit liegen und/oder entwickeln sich die Dinge oft ganz anders, als man es vermutet.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ablativ said:


> Wenn Tiere (wie hier die Kröte) mit menschlichen Charakterzügen dargestellt werden, handelt es sich um eine *Fabel*.



Das stimmt. Aber die Kröte bleibt hier, was die Charakterzüge angeht, doch sehr, sehr blass. 

Sprechende Tiere sowie Moral kommen auch in Märchen vor, für mich ist die Geschichte daher keine Fabel, sondern ein Märchen.


----------



## daoxunchang

The translator makes a supposition: does it have anything to do with a toad's sound? Do you mimic a toad's croaking in written language with something like "Gevatter"? consequently the pun?


----------



## Hutschi

It is possible but I don't think so.

During the time the story was created, "Gevatter" was often used in fairy tales:

Gevatter Storch, Gevatter Fuchs, and others. Very common until now is "Gevatter Tod".
I cannot see in any of these that they are playing with the sound.

"Gevatter"  was also not obsolete yet for human beings.

Another question is whether the toad says: "Gevatterrrrrrr!" when using the word.


----------



## daoxunchang

I see. what a strange strange story!


----------



## berndf

_Gevatter_ ist ein _Taufpate_ (English: _god father_). Das Wort wurde früher oft als Anrede verwandt die Nähe oder Vertrautheit herstellen soll. Etwa so, wie man jemanden mit _mein Freund_ oder mit _Bruder_ anredet.


----------



## daoxunchang

But here we have "Gevatter stehen". Can we still explain it as such?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Gevatter stehen" ist altertümlich für "Taufpate sein".



Es kann ausdrücklich *nicht* "Patenkind sein" heißen.

Vielleicht muss man die fehlende Logik in diesem Märchen (Mädchen erst Pate, danach Patenkind) einfach hinnehmen


----------



## berndf

"Jemandem Gevatter sehen" means "to be/become a person's god father" and "bei jemandem Gevatter sehen" means "to be/become god father for a person's child". This set phrase has several figurative meanings. The two which are obviously relevant here are either "to be close to someone" or "to be of service to someone". The punch line of the story is that the girl's utterance was obviously meant ironically (being close or being of service to the toad is the last thing she wanted) but the toad took her at her word ("Ich nehme dich beim Worte") and required the girl to become god mother for the toad's child (in reality the toad wasn't a toad at all but a nix).


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Es kann ausdrücklich *nicht* "Patenkind sein" heißen.
> 
> Vielleicht muss man die fehlende Logik in diesem Märchen (Mädchen erst Pate, danach Patenkind) einfach hinnehmen


Nein, das Kind der Nixe und nicht das Bauernmädchen ist das Patenkind; das Bauernmädchen ist Pate: "Drunten verwandelte sich die Kröte in eine schöne Frau, und zeigte dem erstaunten Mädchen sein Patchen, ein nettes niedliches Nixenkind."
N.B.: Ein "Patchen" ist ein "Patenkind" und kein "kleiner Pate".


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Das dachte ich zuerst auch, bei näherem Hinsehen fand ich es dann weniger eindeutig, besonders aufgrund des folgendes Satzes:

"(Das Mächen) *empfing* endlich von *ihrer* Gevatterin Kröte noch *drei wunderbare Gaben*."


----------



## berndf

An der Stelle muss Gevatterin aber wirklich im übertragenen Sinne [=(mütterliche) Freundin] gemeint sein.


----------



## daoxunchang

So when "Gevatter" can mean "pal", "Gevatterin" can mean "girlfriend"? Excellent! Strange none of us had ever thought of that.
It is a very frustrating word. I cannot find the entry for this word in any dictionaries I have, nor on any online dictionary website.
Freundin seems to be the most likely and reasonable explanation. Can you give me the resource for this meaning? Then I can rest quite assured. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hutschi

I do not know whether "girlfriend" is the right word. More like "aunt-girlfriend - (I invented this word. It is hard to translate "mütterliche Freundin") or "motherly girlfriend".
The literal translation of "Gevatterin" is "godmother" but I do not know if this can be used in the same way in English.

When I read the fairy tale now, "Gevatter" and "Gevatterin" have lost their original meaning "Taufpate" or "Taufpatin".


----------



## daoxunchang

I see. Seems elder girlfriend is the explanation. Thank you very much!


----------

